# Puff Lifestyle - All That Glitters Is Gold



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Waitor, waitor, there's gold leaf in my soup! Yes sir, that's absolutely right, sheets of 24-carat gold are working their way into soups, coc...

Read the full article here: Puff Lifestyle - All That Glitters Is Gold


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Searching the forums for anyone who knows about the Daniel Marshall DM2 24k Gold cigars, and this was the closest I could find. :dunno:

So I'm left to guess that it's exactly what I'd expect: pretty fancy to look at but not worth the $$$ to smoke?


----------

